# 1 Handed F-Perm



## pjk (Nov 16, 2007)

Can someone make a video of this for me? It takes me around 5 seconds to do, and I want to see if I am executing it incorrectly. Thanks


----------



## Pedro (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I'm as slow as you  using R' U R U' R2 y R' U' R U y' x R U R' U' R2 x' U'


----------



## alexc (Nov 16, 2007)

Pedro said:


> I think I'm as slow as you  using R' U R U' R2 y R' U' R U y' x R U R' U' R2 x' U'



That's what I do. Not one of my fast ones. The rotations make the moves easier, but they waste time.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2007)

Five seconds is pretty good! How do you like these? My record is 4.63 seconds with one of them:

R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U' R U' R'
R U R' U' R' U L' U' L R U2 L' U' L U' R U' R'

Of course you can also try their mirrors or inverses, might suit you better.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 16, 2007)

some nice algs, Stefan...but I don't really like doing L and R moves in the same alg  maybe that's the reason my J perm is not that fast...not as Chris Dzoan...



StefanPochmann said:


> At the US Open Mitchell Stern watched me doing a V perm slowly in two long steps and afterwards showed me an easy LUR alg for it. Also Dan and Chris Dzoan gave me some advice and so thanks to these three guys I became very interested in OH-solving again, learned algs for all OLL and PLL cases (including a few new ones (algs, not cases) I found with ACube), and then practiced for a week or two until I got a sub30 average. Maybe I should compete in this forum's competitions, then you might've known.



are those some of the ones they showed you? do you have more? I think I can get better at OH...but some algs are bad...maybe learning from the best I can do better  my times are much inconsistant...I can get a 20.xx and just after a 30.xx or even more...

so...do you have more algs to share with us?

oh, and do you use your pinky or ring? I tried using my pinky, but I would need to change my grip a bit...and I don't like the "pinky-way" of doing R'...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 16, 2007)

No, these are algs I found myself, using ACube. I showed them to Chris and I think he adopted the first one, getting 4.5 seconds after some practice and estimating sub4 with more practice. Maybe he doesn't like L turns, either. Btw, there are only two in that alg, so stop whining. I seem to be faster with the second alg, though. It's also easier to follow the pieces and remember that alg, I think. Basically you're fooling around with some F2L pairs.

I'll post my other algs tomorrow, though I don't think there are that many.

And I use my ring finger, too, not the pinky.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not whining  I didn't say I'm not going to use those...I probably will...maybe the second one...I'm also thinking about using that V one...


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2007)

Those ones seem nice. I will give them a try and see what I can do.


----------



## Jack (Nov 17, 2007)

I can do around 5 seconds with the old one (mostly 6s though) but using those new ones it takes me around 8-9 seconds. I could probably do them faster with practice, but I think I will stick with the old one for now.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 17, 2007)

I've not ever timed this alg because I don't like it. I have been trying to write down the one I use with all the cube rotations I use but I keep screwing it up...
M'U2rUlU2L'Ul"R2B2R2U'
Its something like that only that doesn't work... I know Stefan has posted a very similar alg to the one I use only with slightly different double turns and rotations.
I'll try the new ones. But I have a list of 11 algs to learn for my OH I'm sure I'll add a lot from your list too Stefan.
Edit: I average about 6.3 with mine I am definitely switching.
Edit2: I have memorized it and am now more excited about your list! I like OH way too much!
Edit3: 4.96 Avg 4.18 fastest Sub 4 definitely possible.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2007)

Today I got 4.34 with my second alg above. Here are the other OH algs I made up myself or was involved in developing, but you might know them already:

E perm made of two OLLs:
x (U' L U R' U' L' U R) (U' L' U R' U' L U R)

Y perm:
R2 U' R' U R U' (x' z') L' U' R U' R' U' L U

An OLL I like because it's easy to remember (follow the CE pair) so I can do it and its mirror from several angles:
R' F R F' R U2 R' d' L' U' L

An OLL I also use two-handed:
R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F'


----------



## Pedro (Nov 17, 2007)

nice, Stefan 

I already use your Y for both 2-handed and one-handed

will try the others in a moment...

what do you use for the H perm? I'm currently using L R U2 L' R' y L' R' U2 L R, but I don't like it that much...and M2 U M2...is not easy to do OH...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2007)

I use that H perm as well.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 17, 2007)

hmm...I saw Dan Dzoan doing a really cool one at Worlds...couldn't follow what he was doing  but it was really fast...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2007)

You can use one that Arnaud showed me. It's not too fast, but you can try this anyway.
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2. If you can use both index and ring fingers fast, go for it.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 17, 2007)

Chris taught me a H perm:

f' F' x z U2 L R y' L R U2 L' R' he and i mirrored it off his right hand (i OH left hand)

this is actually the inverse of the alg that you guys use but executed differently. i like how f' F' x z replaces L' R', haha

maybe this is the same alg that Dan uses?


----------



## Pedro (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah, maybe it is...I just remember him doing some cool moves and cube rotations


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 18, 2007)

hdskull said:


> f' F' x z U2 L R y' L R U2 L' R'


How exactly do you do f' F' (like how do you hold the cube and what fingers do you use)?


----------



## hdskull (Nov 18, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> How exactly do you do f' F' (like how do you hold the cube and what fingers do you use)?


----------



## cdzoan (Nov 19, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> No, these are algs I found myself, using ACube. I showed them to Chris and I think he adopted the first one, getting 4.5 seconds after some practice and estimating sub4 with more practice. Maybe he doesn't like L turns, either. Btw, there are only two in that alg, so stop whining. I seem to be faster with the second alg, though. It's also easier to follow the pieces and remember that alg, I think. Basically you're fooling around with some F2L pairs.
> 
> I'll post my other algs tomorrow, though I don't think there are that many.
> 
> And I use my ring finger, too, not the pinky.



yea I use one of the algs stefan showed me. I avg around 3.5 for the F perm with good execution


----------



## hdskull (Nov 19, 2007)

we should revive the OH PLL algs thread. haha


----------



## Lofty (Nov 19, 2007)

I would...
but I don't think I really use any novel algs. Just the ones posted on there and these two recent posts.
Y: I do
RUR'UL'U2RU2LU2R'UL'UL
idk if this has been said or not but i like algs with no F's.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 19, 2007)

hdskull: Ok, thanks.



cdzoan said:


> I avg around 3.5 for the F perm with good execution


What do you average with average execution?


----------



## hdskull (Nov 19, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> hdskull: Ok, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem.

If he doesn't reply, I'd say low 20s (20-22, from his competition times). I don't doubt that he might even have had a sub 20 average.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 19, 2007)

hdskull said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > hdskull: Ok, thanks.
> ...



I think he asked about the alg  at least that's how I read it...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 19, 2007)

Pedro said:


> I think he asked about the alg  at least that's how I read it...



Oh haha, I re-read it. Ignore my post, haha.


----------



## cdzoan (Nov 19, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> hdskull: Ok, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did 30 F perms and my best avg. was 4.06
3.96, 3.67, (3.42), 4.78, 4.00, 4.15, 4.77, 4.00, (5.36), 3.94, 3.50, 3.87

avg of the 30 was 4.34


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2008)

Wanted to bring back this thread, because I still don't know a good one.

After some URL and URD-toying, I found
L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 z U' R u' / L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R z R2 U' R u'

qqwref made it: R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R' U2 L U' R U r'

I'm considering the first. There a lot of variations on this alg, though (inverses, mirrors, and cycles)

EDIT: Forgot to mention, after Lofty reminded me. The second is a U-perm+J.  (I know both, so really trivial for me, except I use the inverse of that J, and I don't like the total alg.  )


----------



## Lofty (May 13, 2008)

hmm. Nice algs Lucas! I like qqwerf's a lot. I'll porbably learn it if only to avoid a cube rotation/U-adjust.
Edit- Its easy to memorize too!


----------



## Harris Chan (May 13, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Wanted to bring back this thread, because I still don't know a good one.
> 
> After some URL and URD-toying, I found
> L R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 z U' R u' /



That algo is on absolutemind (Sebastien's site)! hehe.


----------

